# Borderless Userforms VB/Excel



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

How can i create borderless (and without X buttons ect) Userforms in VB for excel?

Im quiet new to VB so go easy on the jargon ect...

Thanks
FS


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Can you be a little clearer on what you do want on the forms and what you want them to do, rather than what you don't want on the form?


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Basicaly i want a splash screen ive been able to get one working nut it still has the border and X button in the corner. Heres the script for the userform:


Private Sub UserForm_Activate()
Application.Wait Now + TimeValue("00:00:05")
UserForm1.Hide

End Sub


and heres the script for the workbook:

Private Sub Workbook_Open()
UserForm1.Show
End Sub

Its basicaly blank at the moment cause im just trying to get it to work before using it elsewhere


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

The questions you have asked are very good and I am sorry I do not know the answers. I can't find any controls for the close box even though the help shows forms without it. The border should be affected by the properties border control but isn't.


----------

